# so far, so good



## macdevster

Is there a Russian expression that is roughly the equivalent of "So far, so good"?


----------



## Ptak

Maybe "пока неплохо".


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

или - "пока все нормально" или "все нормально"


----------



## Ptak

bedtimestorynyc said:


> или - "пока все нормально" или "все нормально"


"все нормально" means "everything is okay"


----------



## elemika

Пока всё хорошо...

или

Всё хорошо....пока.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

Ptak said:


> "все нормально" means "everything is okay"


I know, and "everything is okay" is virtually the same thing as "so far so good"


----------



## Ptak

bedtimestorynyc said:


> I know, and "everything is okay" is virtually the same thing as "so far so good"


Where is the "so far" then?


----------



## macdevster

Ptak said:


> Where is the "so far" then?



The expression "So far, so good" simply means that everything is going OK at this point in time.  I think the translations given above convey the same idea, more or less.

Thanks to all who contributed!


----------



## antimatter

My opinion is that word *пока *is absolutely necessary to render the meaning of "so far" correctly.

I agree with Ptak


----------



## Ptak

macdevster said:


> The expression "So far, so good" simply means that everything is going OK at this point in time.


I understand that. The thing is that "все нормально" (without the "пока") does not convey the idea of "at this point in time".


----------



## cyanista

Ptak said:


> The thing is that "все нормально" (without the "пока") does not convey the idea of "at this point in time".



Formally you are right. Some subtle point of meaning is missing in "все нормально". But I would say that _idiomatically_ it is not advisable to say "пока все нормально". Such answer is anything but common and might confuse your counterpart. They will most probably think you expect something unpleasant to happen to you soon, which is not the desired effect at all.


----------



## Ptak

cyanista said:


> Formally you are right. Some subtle point of meaning is missing in "все нормально". But I would say that _idiomatically_ it is not advisable to say "пока все нормально". Such answer is anything but common and might confuse your counterpart. They will most probably think you expect something unpleasant to happen to you soon, which is not the desired effect at all.


I think it's strange and meaningless to talk about an idiomatical saying without any context here. As for the "пока все нормально", as a single phrase, I don't see anything wrong in it.


----------



## Ukrainito

*so far...* - На данный момент.../на сегодня.../пока...

*...so good* - (всё) ...хорошо/...нормально/...как надо/...Слава Богу.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

trust me if you say 'всё нормально' without 'пока' it will still mean 'so far so good'.


----------



## Ptak

bedtimestorynyc said:


> trust me if you say 'всё нормально' without 'пока' it will still mean 'so far so good'.


Trust _me_, it won't.


----------



## elemika

bedtimestorynyc said:


> trust me if you say 'всё нормально' without 'пока' it will still mean 'so far so good'.



Well, let's have a quick search of the papers where "so far, so good" is used in the title:

Here are only three of them, which go first in google:

*So Far, So Good for Lung Cancer SBRT* (Journal of Thoracic Oncology: 
  July 2009 - Volume 4 - Issue 7 - pp 781-782)

*So far, so good for the markets* (Markets on both sides of the pond enjoyed another good week, largely on the back of corporate earnings as economic data took something of a back seat...).

*Transforming Growth Factor ß and Atherosclerosis: So Far, So Good for the Protective Cytokine Hypothesis 
*

Bedtimestorynyc, are you quite sure that translation without "пока" will fit the original title and its meaning?


----------



## Ukrainito

bedtimestorynyc said:


> trust me if you say 'всё нормально' without 'пока' it will still mean 'so far so good'.



Trust me, it won't alwasy be so. The phrase *"so far so good"* implies that something/someone has been going/doing fine up to the present moment BUT the speaker is not so sure that things will be just as fine from this moment on. When I am asked, personally, *"Ну, как дела?"* about some process that's not yet finished, some business I'm still working on, my answer is always:* "Пока нормально, а дальше посмотрим"* ("*So far it's been fine but we'll see how it goes*").


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

in colloquial speech "всё нормально" without "пока" will always be more appropriate in this case.

this is where the saying comes to mind: less is more!
i've lived in the states for 10 years and i'm a native russian speaker..... please believe me... you CAN drop "пока"


----------



## Ukrainito

bedtimestorynyc said:


> in colloquial speech "всё нормально" without "пока" will always be more appropriate in this case.
> 
> this is where the saying comes to mind: less is more!
> i've lived in the states for 10 years and i'm a native russian speaker..... please believe me... you CAN drop "пока"



Дружище, не знаю, как там у вас в Юнайтед Стейтс, но я всю сознательную жизнь живу в русскоязычном обществе и знаю, что говорю. Автор вопроса изначально хотел узнать, как в этой фразе передать идею *"пока хорошо, но как будет дальше - поживём увидим"*, а не просто *"всё хорошо"*. Когда всё просто хорошо - констатация факта - то и по-английски, не мудрствуя лукаво, это передадут одним простым *"It's fine"*.


----------



## Ptak

bedtimestorynyc said:


> i've lived in the states for 10 years


I'm afraid that's the answer.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

Ptak said:


> I'm afraid that's the answer.


yes that's the answer confirming that I am right.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

Ukrainito said:


> Автор вопроса изначально хотел узнать, как в этой фразе передать идею *"пока хорошо, но как будет дальше - поживём увидим"*, а не просто *"всё хорошо"*.


дружище!!!!
что вы придумываете? автор вопроса спросил _ по-английски _ русский эквивалент so far so good.
"пока всё хорошо" это правильно но слишком дословно.


----------



## elemika

bedtimestorynyc said:


> "пока всё хорошо" это правильно но *слишком дословно*.




Это не "слишком дословно", это строй речи, речевой оборот!
Здесь присутствует подтекст (пока хорошо, а там посмотрим...который очень тесно перекликается с обычным русским тьфу-тьфу, чтоб не сглазить!)
Смотрите, вот реплики с разных форумов:

   -спасибо большое за советы...я обрабатываю левомеколем и йодом..вроде пока(тьфу.тьфу.тьфу) все хорошо

    -Приближаемся к 100 дневному рубежу.... тьфу тьфу тьфу пока все хорошо. (бросившие курить)

   -А пока мне и тут хорошо (тьфу-тьфу и по голове своей дубовой)…

*- А у вас, судя по игре и результатам, всё отлично.*
- Пока, да. Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу. Идём на первом месте. Это радует

Это особенность речи (и отношения к происходящему), и выбрасывать слово "пока" за ненадобностью  неверно, это обедняет язык и лишает его смысловых оттенков.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

во всех трех примерах более подобающий английский вариант - "it's going well so far".

"so far so good" не носит в себе такого _значительного_ смысла как "пока все хорошо" или "it's going well so far"

ps: читайте пост пользователя cyanista  в посте #11 - она все правильно объяснила.


----------



## elemika

Возможно, англоговорящие собеседники не вкладывают смысла "пока" в so far, когда отвечают so far so good (здесь мы не говорим об использовании выражения в заголовках, хотя....).
Но дело в том, что для русскоязычных "пользователей" нормально отвечать "пока  неплохо", "пока  хорошо". 
 В посте №11 говорится о том, как это может быть воспринято англоязычными собеседниками. Возможно. Но вопрос был о том, существует ли аналогия в русском языке. И словарь, и анализ разговорной практики указывают на возможное присутствие "пока" в ответах такого типа (so far so good) 
Наверное, это нужно знать  тем, кто интересуется языком


----------



## Ptak

Вот как много споров может вызвать вопрос _без контекста_.


----------

